# Got me a new mali pup



## Chris Michalek

I was actually going to get a dutchie in dec but I got a call this evening from a training friend who thought I might be interested in his 12wk Mali pup since the previous deal fell through and he knows what kind of handler I am. I know the parents of the pup and brought home this little guy based on his pedigree and because it was an offer I couldn't refuse for a quality pup.


----------



## Chris Michalek

I need help with a name... this is the X litter. I'm thinking Xerxes but it doesn't resonate with me. Ugh! X is not an easy letter for naming a dog.


----------



## Colin Chin

Hi Chris,
Congrats on your new Mal pup. About the name, how about XMen ? He has the innocent young boy look. Nice looking pup. What offer did you get for him ? Cheers.


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood

Cute pup... How about Xarko?


----------



## Chris Michalek

Jenn Ruzsa said:


> Cute pup... How about Xarko?



Actually, I like that name.

PUPPIES!!! There's no sleeping tonight. He's wailing away. You'd think after 3 hours he'd quit.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Watch some old Star Trek episodes they should yield a name good looking pop


----------



## Chris Michalek

this is the mama
http://www.malinois.com/otvitosha/anja.html

the sire Kaden ot Vitosha (Turcodos van De Duvetorre son) took second overall at the AWMA 2008 Nationals

I know the both parents, have seen them work and I know the owners of the parents. Even though I wanted a dutchie this pup was no brainer because of the deal I got. I'm happy. Wife...not so much.  This pup is a little like buying a Gucci bag at an outlet mall. Not that I have ever purchased a Gucci bag...

He's a crazy little pup. Already taking leaping bites on a half puppy sleeve in my friend's kitchen. He son was holding him back and the pup was biting the kid to be let go to get to the sleeve. 

He's going to be a lot of dog. He wasn't even phased by the five dogs in my house last night. Now if he'd just shut the hell up so I can get some sleep!


----------



## R Janssen

Nice Pup, And a lot of KNPV blood. =D>


----------



## Alex Corral

Congrats on the new pup Chris! Very exciting times! Get you some band-aids & gauzes lol. 

On the Gucci bag comment...:-k Did you mean, he is high quality but you got a good deal? Like outlet mall good deal? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Michalek

Alex Corral said:


> Congrats on the new pup Chris! Very exciting times! Get you some band-aids & gauzes lol.
> 
> On the Gucci bag comment...:-k Did you mean, he is high quality but you got a good deal? Like outlet mall good deal? :mrgreen:



Thanks and yes on the Gucci though I guess I haven't a clue on Gucci's quality. He appears to be a quality pup and he's got a good predigree. I reckon I can't ask for much more - now if he were only Brindle.

I just wasn't expecting to have a pup so soon. I was thinking more like late-dec early Jan.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Ot Vitosha is a decent line right? I'm under the impression its more about brand at this point but I know the parents and they are very nice dogs. This pup is the one the breeder was going to keep for himself but then got it in his head to sell him and the deal feel through. The pup so far has been raised correctly and I have the added perk of training with him several times a week because he wants to keep an eye on the pup. He likes what I've done with my Rottie and based on that he was willing to give up the pup to me.

I don't know Mali lines that well at all but was satisfied with know WHO was buying from since he is a national level competitor.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I don't do a lot on pedigree research, but yeah, I'd say Ivan Balabanov's lines are not too shabby. :-D

Super cute pup. Very handsome! You can name him almost anything that ends in Z with an X to make it sound the same. Xander is always popular. I don't think I could name him Xerxes after watching 300, even though it was a cool name. Xylo would be kind of a cool call name. Kadi's got a list of dog name ideas on her website:

http://www.dantero.com/miscinfo.htm


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood

Another name idea... How about "Xakk"?


----------



## todd pavlus

xilo(pronouced Kilo, or Zilo )


----------



## Mario Fernandez

I like seeing in the ped...dogs off the Fort Oranje Kennel and saw video of Kelly, nice female. X litter names...Call him X and leave at that..3 of my friends bought GSD all from the same litter, males and it is the X litter..one of them named the Xalk (alk), Xuc (zuc) the othe is Xusa (USA), I like Xico (Zico).

Good luck with your pup.

Regards

Mario


----------



## tracey schneider

Mario Fernandez said:


> Call him X and leave at that..


that is EXACTLY what I was going to say ..........great minds..........:-\" 


dont know much about malis but do like me some turcados

t


----------



## Mike Scheiber

There are few Mals that impress me Turcodos is on the top of my list here are a couple of videos that popped up on a google search :mrgreen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlpIMZ4wiic&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdxXGXWoG20


----------



## Howard Knauf

Chris,

Congrats on the new ankle biter. How about.."Xolan"? One of our GSDs was named that.

Or you can go with Xena, or Xanadu. LOL:-\"

Don't name him Xolaff...that's an anti depressant...one thing you wont need with this little guy.

Howard


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Turcodos and his papa Stone Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRDl0JVvgOg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbxKkfEgp2I


----------



## Chris Michalek

Howard Knauf said:


> Chris,
> 
> Congrats on the new ankle biter. How about.."Xolan"? One of our GSDs was named that.
> 
> Or you can go with Xena, or Xanadu. LOL:-\"
> 
> Don't name him Xolaff...that's an anti depressant...one thing you wont need with this little guy.
> 
> Howard


he's the anti-xoloff... dang. This is my first full day with him and we had a few rousing tug sessions, he seems to understand its a game where he needs to bite the tug but if you don't give up quick enough he escalates and starts biting flesh. :twisted: 

And the nerve on this guy. I was feigning slaps to his head and sides, it didn't phase him one bit. Then I started actually smacking him around. That was cause for escalation... this little guy loves to fight. \\/

I've been "smashing" him with empty 2 liter soda bottles. Fun pup!


----------



## James Downey

Hi,

How about just X. Sounds like something out of thunderdome.

I was the Decoy when Kaden got his 1...nice dog. Lot of drive. just enough edge to him...He was young then too. So he was a stud even as a teenager. And he is growing up to do big things. And to add, this was done on a strange field, with a strange helper. So defintly sometihng out of Kaden should not be to shabby.

And His handler Dre was a super sportsmen like guy, very professional on the field.

I have a Turcados Great Grandaughter....A Zico grand daughter....I am extremely happy with this dog. Not to toot my horn but for a female, I do not think there is much better out there ( maybe her Aunite Darka...maybe). At trials I had a judge offer to buy her, 2 that said she was a nice stud. I am not saying this to toot my own horn, but just hopefuly to confirm what you already suspect about your puppy.


----------



## Bob Scott

Xlax! :-o :-D


----------



## Alex Corral

Our training director has an Ot Vitosha dog. SchHII so far. Not sure who he's out of, but cot damn this dog has drive. He's a fun one to catch, a lil too crazy but he's still young.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

» *X-Ray*» *X-Trus*» *Xabax*» *Xabo*» *Xabu*» *Xach*» *Xado*» *Xador*» *Xadro*» *Xaffo*» *Xago*» *Xairos*» *Xako*» *Xalingo*» *Xalk*» *Xallamo*» *Xallo*» *Xalman*» *Xalmos*» *Xalu*» *Xalvo*» *Xam*» *Xamb*» *Xambo*» *Xamboly*» *Xambos*» *Xamby*» *Xamir*» *Xammy*» *Xamos*» *Xampo*» *Xampus*» *Xampy*» *Xan*» *Xand*» *Xander*» *Xando*» *Xandor*» *Xandoro*» *Xandos*» *Xandro*» *Xandur*» *Xandy*» *Xandyno*» *Xandyro*» *Xanf*» *Xango*» *Xangu*» *Xanko*» *Xanndos*» *Xanno*» *Xano*» *Xanos*» *Xant*» *Xanten*» *Xanter*» *Xanthom*» *Xanthos*» *Xanthus*» *Xanthy*» *Xantiko*» *Xantino*» *Xantis*» *Xanto*» *Xantopas*» *Xantor*» *Xantos*» *Xantro*» *Xanuk*» *Xanus*» *Xao*» *Xaphier*» *Xar*» *Xaram*» *Xaran*» *Xarbo*» *Xardo*» *Xare*» *Xarex*» *Xargo*» *Xargon*» *Xari*» *Xarius*» *Xaro*» *Xarodin*» *Xaron*» *Xaros*» *Xarras*» *Xarrax*» *Xarre*» *Xarro*» *Xarus*» *Xary*» *Xasch*» *Xasco*» *Xasko*» *Xassko*» *Xasto*» *Xastor*» *Xastro*» *Xatan*» *Xato*» *Xatto*» *Xatus*» *Xauner*» *Xaver*» *Xaverius*» *Xaverl*» *Xavier*» *Xavo*» *Xavor*» *Xawer*» *Xawo*» *Xebo*» *Xebos*» *Xedo*» *Xedos*» *Xef*» *Xell*» *Xellan*» *Xello*» *Xellor*» *Xelo*» *Xem*» *Xemo*» *Xenakis*» *Xendo*» *Xendor*» *Xenio*» *Xenion*» *Xenno*» *Xeno*» *Xenon*» *Xenos*» *Xenoscho*» *Xenox*» *Xent*» *Xento*» *Xentor*» *Xeppo*» *Xeran*» *Xeres*» *Xerex*» *Xerius*» *Xero*» *Xeron*» *Xeros*» *Xerox*» *Xerres*» *Xerro*» *Xerry*» *Xerus*» *Xerxes*» *Xery*» *Xerysef*» *Xeto*» *Xetto*» *Xeus*» *Xevin*» *Xewbaccar*» *Xhingu*» *Xiang*» *Xibo*» *Xicko*» *Xido*» *Xidy*» *Xiego*» *Xiffo*» *Xilko*» *Xill*» *Xillo*» *Xillu*» *Xilo*» *Xim*» *Ximbo*» *Ximo*» *Ximon*» *Ximor*» *Xin*» *Xingu*» *Xinker*» *Xinn*» *Xinno*» *Xino*» *Xinto*» *Xintus*» *Xinus*» *Xio*» *Xion*» *Xippo*» *Xiras*» *Xirk*» *Xirko*» *Xiro*» *Xiron*» *Xirox*» *Xirus*» *Xisco*» *Xisko*» *Xiso*» *Xit*» *Xito*» *Xitt*» *Xitto*» *Xitus*» *Xius*» *Xiwar*» *Xix*» *Xixtus*» *Xocco*» *Xocky*» *Xoco*» *Xoff*» *Xolan*» *Xolero*» *Xolid*» *Xollo*» *Xolltan*» *Xolo*» *Xoltan*» *Xombo*» *Xomex*» *Xonny*» *Xony*» *Xoran*» *Xordan*» *Xorex*» *Xoris*» *Xork*» *Xorn*» *Xoro*» *Xorro*» *Xorrono*» *Xorus*» *Xosch*» *Xoschko*» *Xossuk*» *Xostjo*» *Xotan*» *Xoto*» *Xox*» *Xray*» *Xsasko*» *Xuc*» *Xukku*» *Xulo*» *Xuras*» *Xygan*» *Xylamon*» *Xylan*» *Xyllo*» *Xylo*» *Xylon*» *Xylot*» *Xyrass*» *Xyro*» *Xyros*» *Xyrus*» *Xystos*» *Xytto*


----------



## Frenk Delacroix

So far I have not seen the scariest "X" of them all: "*X-wife*"! 

Very intimidating, but perhaps it is not a good name for a male dog.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Did you know 'dre played for the Pittsburgh Steelers a few years ago? 




James Downey said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about just X. Sounds like something out of thunderdome.
> 
> I was the Decoy when Kaden got his 1...nice dog. Lot of drive. just enough edge to him...He was young then too. So he was a stud even as a teenager. And he is growing up to do big things. And to add, this was done on a strange field, with a strange helper. So defintly sometihng out of Kaden should not be to shabby.
> 
> And His handler Dre was a super sportsmen like guy, very professional on the field.
> 
> I have a Turcados Great Grandaughter....A Zico grand daughter....I am extremely happy with this dog. Not to toot my horn but for a female, I do not think there is much better out there ( maybe her Aunite Darka...maybe). At trials I had a judge offer to buy her, 2 that said she was a nice stud. I am not saying this to toot my own horn, but just hopefuly to confirm what you already suspect about your puppy.


----------



## Chris Michalek

I've been calling him X all evening... I don't know if I like it though. My rottie is named Kaiser but on the field I call him K. K feels better to say. I don't know why.

So we worked the little guy tonight. Man talk about plug and play this little guy is a rocket with teeth. We were playing with the blind and just threw a ball in there for him. He ran in and knocked it over on himself. He crawled out, walked on top and pee'd on the blind. Glad it wasn't mine! 

WOW what a little dog. I love his leaping bites at the rag. I'll try to take some video this weekend.



James Downey said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about just X. Sounds like something out of thunderdome.
> 
> I was the Decoy when Kaden got his 1...nice dog. Lot of drive. just enough edge to him...He was young then too. So he was a stud even as a teenager. And he is growing up to do big things. And to add, this was done on a strange field, with a strange helper. So defintly sometihng out of Kaden should not be to shabby.
> 
> And His handler Dre was a super sportsmen like guy, very professional on the field.
> 
> I have a Turcados Great Grandaughter....A Zico grand daughter....I am extremely happy with this dog. Not to toot my horn but for a female, I do not think there is much better out there ( maybe her Aunite Darka...maybe). At trials I had a judge offer to buy her, 2 that said she was a nice stud. I am not saying this to toot my own horn, but just hopefuly to confirm what you already suspect about your puppy.


----------



## Lisa Maze

Michelle Kehoe said:


> » *X-Ray*» *X-Trus*» *Xabax*» *Xabo*» *Xabu*» *Xach*» *Xado*» *Xador*» *Xadro*» *Xaffo*» *Xago*» *Xairos*» *Xako*» *Xalingo*» *Xalk*» *Xallamo*» *Xallo*» *Xalman*» *Xalmos*» *Xalu*» *Xalvo*» *Xam*» *Xamb*» *Xambo*» *Xamboly*» *Xambos*» *Xamby*» *Xamir*» *Xammy*» *Xamos*» *Xampo*» *Xampus*» *Xampy*» *Xan*» *Xand*» *Xander*» *Xando*» *Xandor*» *Xandoro*» *Xandos*» *Xandro*» *Xandur*» *Xandy*» *Xandyno*» *Xandyro*» *Xanf*» *Xango*» *Xangu*» *Xanko*» *Xanndos*» *Xanno*» *Xano*» *Xanos*» *Xant*» *Xanten*» *Xanter*» *Xanthom*» *Xanthos*» *Xanthus*» *Xanthy*» *Xantiko*» *Xantino*» *Xantis*» *Xanto*» *Xantopas*» *Xantor*» *Xantos*» *Xantro*» *Xanuk*» *Xanus*» *Xao*» *Xaphier*» *Xar*» *Xaram*» *Xaran*» *Xarbo*» *Xardo*» *Xare*» *Xarex*» *Xargo*» *Xargon*» *Xari*» *Xarius*» *Xaro*» *Xarodin*» *Xaron*» *Xaros*» *Xarras*» *Xarrax*» *Xarre*» *Xarro*» *Xarus*» *Xary*» *Xasch*» *Xasco*» *Xasko*» *Xassko*» *Xasto*» *Xastor*» *Xastro*» *Xatan*» *Xato*» *Xatto*» *Xatus*» *Xauner*» *Xaver*» *Xaverius*» *Xaverl*» *Xavier*» *Xavo*» *Xavor*» *Xawer*» *Xawo*» *Xebo*» *Xebos*» *Xedo*» *Xedos*» *Xef*» *Xell*» *Xellan*» *Xello*» *Xellor*» *Xelo*» *Xem*» *Xemo*» *Xenakis*» *Xendo*» *Xendor*» *Xenio*» *Xenion*» *Xenno*» *Xeno*» *Xenon*» *Xenos*» *Xenoscho*» *Xenox*» *Xent*» *Xento*» *Xentor*» *Xeppo*» *Xeran*» *Xeres*» *Xerex*» *Xerius*» *Xero*» *Xeron*» *Xeros*» *Xerox*» *Xerres*» *Xerro*» *Xerry*» *Xerus*» *Xerxes*» *Xery*» *Xerysef*» *Xeto*» *Xetto*» *Xeus*» *Xevin*» *Xewbaccar*» *Xhingu*» *Xiang*» *Xibo*» *Xicko*» *Xido*» *Xidy*» *Xiego*» *Xiffo*» *Xilko*» *Xill*» *Xillo*» *Xillu*» *Xilo*» *Xim*» *Ximbo*» *Ximo*» *Ximon*» *Ximor*» *Xin*» *Xingu*» *Xinker*» *Xinn*» *Xinno*» *Xino*» *Xinto*» *Xintus*» *Xinus*» *Xio*» *Xion*» *Xippo*» *Xiras*» *Xirk*» *Xirko*» *Xiro*» *Xiron*» *Xirox*» *Xirus*» *Xisco*» *Xisko*» *Xiso*» *Xit*» *Xito*» *Xitt*» *Xitto*» *Xitus*» *Xius*» *Xiwar*» *Xix*» *Xixtus*» *Xocco*» *Xocky*» *Xoco*» *Xoff*» *Xolan*» *Xolero*» *Xolid*» *Xollo*» *Xolltan*» *Xolo*» *Xoltan*» *Xombo*» *Xomex*» *Xonny*» *Xony*» *Xoran*» *Xordan*» *Xorex*» *Xoris*» *Xork*» *Xorn*» *Xoro*» *Xorro*» *Xorrono*» *Xorus*» *Xosch*» *Xoschko*» *Xossuk*» *Xostjo*» *Xotan*» *Xoto*» *Xox*» *Xray*» *Xsasko*» *Xuc*» *Xukku*» *Xulo*» *Xuras*» *Xygan*» *Xylamon*» *Xylan*» *Xyllo*» *Xylo*» *Xylon*» *Xylot*» *Xyrass*» *Xyro*» *Xyros*» *Xyrus*» *Xystos*» *Xytto*


Thanks for posting the "X" names here...I have an X litter due any day now.

Super congrats on the puppy. Anja is a very nice female with great all around temperament plus tons of drive. I met her first when she was just a pup and saw her many times in her first two years. Of all the bitches who came to my house to be bred, she was the most non-plussed to be dropped off at an unfamiliar house and even when chased around by an old stud dog wanted to play! 

Lisa


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

There are a bunch of X names on my website at http://www.dantero.com/xnames.htm And you can always go with the old standby of just X'whatever. X'Fido and call him Fido, etc.

I am of course partial to Xtreme as an X name for a Malinois pup LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek

Kadi Thingvall said:


> There are a bunch of X names on my website at http://www.dantero.com/xnames.htm And you can always go with the old standby of just X'whatever. X'Fido and call him Fido, etc.
> 
> I am of course partial to Xtreme as an X name for a Malinois pup LOL



what do you think of X'pissboy? NOTE TO SELF: do not allow curious puppy into bathroom while peeing.

Puppy got his first bath this morning :-k


----------



## David Scholes

Chris Michalek said:


> what do you think of X'pissboy?...


Is that something like a eunuch? Be careful. LOL.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Bob Scott said:


> Xlax! :-o :-D


Xbox! Beat that Bob.=D>


----------



## Chris Michalek

Howard Knauf said:


> Xbox! Beat that Bob.=D>


Xylo is what I have been calling him. It flows off the tongue well for me. And in the field I can one syllable it XY!

Xylo ot Vitosha hopefully I can help become another famous mali.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Chris Michalek said:


> what do you think of X'pissboy? :-k


Lets hope the first time you call him a "shit head" it wont be literal 8-[


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Chris Michalek said:


> Xylo is what I have been calling him. It flows off the tongue well for me. And in the field I can one syllable it XY!
> 
> Xylo ot Vitosha hopefully I can help become another famous mali.


Yay, my suggestion won! 8) 

I have a male black Berkshire rat that I got a few weeks back that still needs a name. His cage mate is a curly coated black eyed white male rex with a few dark grey spots right near his eyes, so I named him Mithrandir (one of Gandalf's names from Lord of the Rings) for being both white and grey. But the black male, haven't decided...


----------



## Will Kline

Lil late on the post...but congrats on the new MALI pup!  

He's a really nice looking pup. Keep us posted on all the "fun" antics you are sure to have with him as he grows! 8-[


----------



## Chris Michalek

about a year later, this is what he is doing now. We're just starting on Courage Bites and it doesn't look like it's going to be an issue.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SenhFxvjjGo


----------

